
US patent office rules that AI cannot legally be an inventor - DamnInteresting
https://www.theverge.com/2020/4/29/21241251/artificial-intelligence-inventor-united-states-patent-trademark-office-intellectual-property
======
jqpabc123
LOL!

Did the AI hire a patent attorney to file the application?

Maybe the AI would like to sue the patent office to overturn this decision?

What was that? Don't be absurd? My point exactly!

